# Fog Machine - Juice reviews



## Nimatek (19/12/15)

Quick review on the Fog Machine juices @Wyvern won and the samples sent along with it.

*Build for all tests:*
Velocity dripper 
Dual Clapton 8 wraps (26 gauge) @ 0.45 ohm 
Cotton bacon v2
Running at 60w

*White Dragon:*
Very smooth creamy vape that hints at being a little smokey.
On the exhale you are left with the idea of having just finished a sip of Baileys.
We both liked it as it is leaves a nice rich creamy after taste, we would like to see it having maybe a little stronger pop of flavour to define the experience.

*Oh! My:*
Something that I like a lot more than @Wyvern, the apple taste is brilliant on the inhale as well as the cinnamon, exhale leaves a little of the crumble but we both were thinking it needs just a dash more crumble to round it off. Something to experiment with would be the cinnamon levels, it is a tad strong for us - but this is subjective to each palette.

*Lemony Cookie:*
Very strong lemon flavour but it completely overpowered the cookie taste. I will let it sit a little longer and try again. The lemon is very good though in and of itself, leaves a great tartness in the mouth. I'll update after another week of it standing to see how flavour changes.

*Nuts & Bolts:*
Nuts with a little cream on the inhale, just a hint of cheese cake with the exhale. Leaves a little nuts as after taste. Not killed with sweetness which makes this a really good mix. Trying to place what nuts were used for this, but yes, I like this as the flavours combine very well for a satisfying vape!

*Elvis:*
Clear banana and chocolate taste on inhale, creamy and smooth. Exhale gives just a hint of peanut, I just wish for a little more peanut and a little less chocolate. This is personal preference though as I tend not to enjoy chocolate in my vape. Great mix however and it will make a lot of people very very happy.

All in all a great range here for everyone, good work guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Thanks for sharing your reviews @Nimatek 
This now becomes the Fog Machine juice reviews thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/12/15)

And where does one get these?


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

From them direct you can just Google for machine juice

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/12/15)

@shaun patrick , if you Google 'Fog Machine <anything>', you'll likely get a million of these like I did :



I know some advanced vapers looks about the same, but @Fogmachine has a vendor section @ http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/fog-machine/
Their website is listed at http://www.fogmachine.co.za/ and their intro is @ http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fog-machine.t15291/ in their section.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

Thanks I was having a tapatalk failure 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fogmachine (20/12/15)

@Nimatek, thanks for the great reviews! The White Dragon has been very subtly changed and now gives that pop of flavour! Please let the Lemony Cookie stand for another week as it was a new batch so probably does need a bit more time. The lemon should become more subtle and mix very well to let the cookie come through quite strongly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fogmachine (20/12/15)

@Kuhlkatz, the best thing to google is "fog machine e liquid"


----------



## Nightwalker (20/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @shaun patrick , if you Google 'Fog Machine <anything>', you'll likely get a million of these like I did :
> View attachment 41443
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a storm trooper cloud chaser


----------



## Nimatek (20/12/15)

Fogmachine said:


> @Nimatek, thanks for the great reviews! The White Dragon has been very subtly changed and now gives that pop of flavour! Please let the Lemony Cookie stand for another week as it was a new batch so probably does need a bit more time. The lemon should become more subtle and mix very well to let the cookie come through quite strongly.


Yup giving lemon cookie a few shakes in the day and then more time in the closet. 

I like the tart flavour just a little overpowering at the moment. Giving it a week and then try again. 

White dragon is really smooth and a great vape, flavours are there don't get me wrong, it was just not quite giving me a flavour to focus on other than the excellent creamy smokiness of the whole experience. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS (8/2/16)

Big thanks to @Fogmachine for the speedy delivery of the juice I won on the Facebook comp. 

I decided on White Dragon and have been vaping it on a couple of different setups since last week and I must say it's not a bad vape at all. Very smooth and creamy with hints of dessert notes that I haven't yet put my finger on but that complements the cream very well. 

The flavour is not overpowering, giving you a smooth vape with little throat hit with the 3mg I have. 

ADV potential - not entirely sure yet. I reckon I'll put what's left of it in the steep drawer and give it another toot in a week or so. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stefan (9/2/16)

NnoS said:


> Big thanks to @Fogmachine for the speedy delivery of the juice I won on the Facebook comp.
> 
> I decided on White Dragon and have been vaping it on a couple of different setups since last week and I must say it's not a bad vape at all. Very smooth and creamy with hints of dessert notes that I haven't yet put my finger on but that complements the cream very well.
> 
> ...



I have been vaping White Dragon for a couple of months now and pick up a Vanilla and/or Custard taste in there. I prefer a warmer vape and notice some subtle fruit too which is quite intriguing... definitely an ADV for me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/2/16)

Stefan said:


> I have been vaping White Dragon for a couple of months now and pick up a Vanilla and/or Custard taste in there. I prefer a warmer vape and notice some subtle fruit too which is quite intriguing... definitely an ADV for me...


Agree, also busy with white dragon and it is full of suprises. Will post my review soon on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (20/2/16)

I have recently received some samples from the kind folk at Fog Machine and wouls like to give a few quick thoughts on all of them, I would definitely need to get a full bottle to give a full review as there is much more than meets the eye to their juices.

Gear used: 

Smok TFV4 with Quad coil stock coils 0.15 ohms at 90W
Melo 2 with stock coil 0.3 ohms.

*White Dragon: *
My favourite so far, it really tastes a bit different everytime i vaped it at different wattages.
It is a very creamy almost irish dessert vape without being too sweet and with a decent TH at 3mg.
I think this juices deserves more attention from me and will get a bottle down the line to get an even better impression of this but I like it.

*Nuts and Bolts:*
Also a very pleasant vape especially if you dont feel like something too sweet this is a nice creamy, nutty vape that wont dissapoint and perfect for a Sunday afternoon after a big lunch 

*Lemony Cookies:
*
A very tarty vape at first but if you play around with the wattages you get a bit of the sweeter cookie taste as well. I like this one as I love lemon and the lemon is certainly pronounced and as mentioned above after a bit of steeping it balances out nicely and I would get a full bottle to really get to know this juice better.


I get the idea that dessert type vapes are their speciality here and would definitely recommend anyone to give them a try as they will not dissapoint!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fogmachine (21/2/16)

@Schnappie thanks for the great reviews. Glad you enjoyed the samples

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/2/16)

Fogmachine said:


> @Kuhlkatz, the best thing to google is "fog machine e liquid"


I googled it and will soon be the proud owner of 5 litres of this . Hope its the right one as I could not find a smaller bottle on the site. They did talk about stages a lot which I found strange

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> I googled it and will soon be the proud owner of 5 litres of this . Hope its the right one as I could not find a smaller bottle on the site. They did talk about stages a lot which I found strange


I hope you selected the 'Nuts & Bolts' and not the non-flavored High PG option.. Those tend to sting the throat a bit while performing 

Back on topic : I had the Nuts and Bolts and expected an in your face nutty vape. I do not actually mind nutty dessert vapes, but was hoping it was not. I was in for a nice surprise. On opening the bottle, you can almost smell the nuttiness above all the other ingredients, but vaping it is totally different. Difficult to describe, but it is actually a very nicely rounded creamy vape. Not too sweet for me, with just a hint of the nut on the exhale.
Smooth as a baby's bottom, no throat hit or scratchiness on the 6mg - just pure silkiness. Easily an ADV without becoming overly sweet.
Well done ladies, this one definitely enticed me enough to try the others in the range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fogmachine (21/2/16)

@gertvanjoe I hope you chose a nice flavour! Enjoy the 5 litres

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fogmachine (21/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz thanks for the great review!  Nuts & Bolts is my favorite too


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/5/16)

*Website Blurb:*
“Faerie Juice is a magical fruit salad with a side order of coconut! Summer vaping at its best….”


Hi all you Vapers, I have scraped together my courage and herewith my first E-Juice Review: Faerie Juice by @Fogmachine.

I ordered this bottle of juice a while ago with some DIY base & concentrates, I got the 6mg strength, it has been standing for about 3 - 4 weeks, and decided that is was time to crack it and give it a Vape.

The 30ml bottle of Juice of was R160 (R5,30/ml) and I have been Vaping this now for almost a week, and it just make you want to take another toot every time.

The Faerie Juice is yellowish in colour and has a very nice Fruity smell to it. The Juice is available in 0mg (30/70 PG/VG), 3mg (30/70 PG/VG) and 6mg (50/50 PG/VG).

*Equipment Used:*
* Eleaf iStick TC60W/Joyetech Cubis with the stock standard 1ohm Coil (15 Watts) MTL
* Eleaf iStick TC60W/Joyetech Cubis with the RBA 0.5ohm cotton coil (30 Watts) DL

*Packaging:*
* The packaging is great, 30ml Glass bottle with a child proof pipette cap.
* It is well labelled with all the warnings and Ingredients, but doesn’t display the PG/VG Ratio.

The Juice has a very nice Strawberry taste to it on the inhale and has a Peach taste on the exhale with a hint of coconut. There is some other flavours in there too, but can’t really put my finger on it, I’m not always that good finding those hidden flavours.

I really enjoyed this smooth Fruity Vape for those nice summer days, and you just want to take another toot to try and find out what other fruits you can taste. With the 50/50 PG/VG you get some descent clouds, can’t wait to try out their 3mg Juices with the 30/70 PG/VG ratio, should be able to blow some wicked clouds.

In my personal opinion the Mouth to Lung hit had a bit more flavour, but even on the Direct Lung hit it was also very nice, and the throat hit was just right for me.

If you like your fruity vapes, strawberry, peach, I’m sure you will love this Juice as much as I do, this is now in my ADV rotation.

This Juice has a huge thumbs up from me and I’ve got a winner in my hands, if I must put a negative on this Juice, I just can’t stop Vaping it, it’s just that damn good from me.

Herewith my personal rating:
Value: 4.5/5
Flavour: 5/5
Dem Clouds: 3
Throat Hit: 4/5
*Holy freaking nom Batman! *

You can get your Fog Machine juices here:
Fog Machine - Pretoria (www.fogmachine.co.za)
Lung Buddy - Pretoria (www.lungbuddy.co.za)
Eciggies - Pretoria (www.eciggies.co.za)
Foggas Vape Lounge - Cape Town (https://www.facebook.com/foggasvapelounge/)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> View attachment 54004
> View attachment 54005
> 
> 
> ...


Great review @Alexander Scott !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Great review @Alexander Scott !



Thanks @Stosta, much appreciated!


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Ah, thank you for the review. Sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/5/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, thank you for the review. Sounds right up my alley.



@Andre, good man, you can't go wrong, and to top it off, they currently have a 20% discount code running.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (9/6/16)

*Website Blurb:*
“After much work we have created that favourite lemon cookie we all know and love. The flavouring is soft and perfect for all day vaping…”

Hey Vapers, herewith another E-Juice Review, this time it is Lemony Cookie by @Fogmachine.

The ladies at Fog Machine generously gave me a sample of this juice when I ordered some DIY concentrates.

A 30ml bottle of their Juice is R160 (R5,30/ml). Unfortunately a Sample only goes that far, but what I can say is that it is just unbelievable, a real blast from the past, just image you sitting and watching your favourite cartoons as a kid and having a handful of Lemon Cream Cookies, because that is what it is, you are basically Vaping a Lemon Cream Cookie, lol.

The Lemony Cookie juice is a clear liquid and has that delicious Lemon Cream Cookie smell to it. The Juice is available in 0mg (30/70 PG/VG), 3mg (30/70 PG/VG) and 6mg (50/50 PG/VG).

*Equipment Used:*
* Eleaf iStick TC60W/Joyetech Cubis, 1.1ohm build with organic cotton (14 Watts) MTL
* Eleaf iStick TC60W/Mr Owl RDA, 0.4ohm dual coil build with organic cotton (40 Watts) DL

*Packaging:*
* The packaging is great, 30ml Glass bottle with a child proof pipette cap.
* It is well labelled with all the warnings and Ingredients, but doesn’t display the PG/VG Ratio.

The Juice has a very nice lemon taste to it on the inhale and that nice cookie flavour and still some of the Lemon coming through on the exhale, it also has a very nice creaminess to it. Just thinking of it makes me want to take another vape.

I really enjoyed this smooth creamy Vape, the sample I got from the ladies was the 3mg strength with the 30/70 PG/VG ratio, and really give some great clouds.

If you like your lemony, creamy, cookie desert vapes, then you’ll probably love this juice just as much as I do. This is definitely an ADV winner, and currently topping my favourite Juice List!

This Juice has a huge thumbs up from me and yet another winner in my hands. I’m definitely going to be ordering at least one bottle, soon…

Herewith my personal rating:
* Value: 4.5/5
* Flavour: 5/5
* Dem Clouds: 3.5/5
* *Holy freaking nom Batman!*

*You can get your Fog Machine juices here:*
Fog Machine - Pretoria (www.fogmachine.co.za)
Lung Buddy - Pretoria (www.lungbuddy.co.za)
Eciggies - Pretoria (www.eciggies.co.za)
Foggas Vape Lounge - Cape Town (https://www.facebook.com/foggasvapelounge/)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Today, Im tasting nuts and bolts from Fog Machine based in Pretoria. It tastes like peanut butter which is awesome. I also purchased 4 bottles from them and so far have not had a single leak. The price is reasonably priced in comparison to NCV, Hazeworks, Wiener Vape and other premium vape flavours available. The palette has a sweet yet subtle aftertaste with a creamy nut flavor and provides a contrast to the sweetness of the cheese cake which is not really prominent. In comparison with Twisp's Nut Brittle this is a less tart alternative which is any peanut butter lovers dream. Their ingredients as far as i am aware is imported from the US and as such is worth every cent spent...They even gave me an option to make custom PG VG combinations should I not be entirely happy which I think is great service. 
Pros: Not too Sweet, nutty aftertaste, good presentation, Child Protective cap, Clear indications of ingredients and nicotine levels
Cons: Sticky label due to glossy finish and not available in all retail outlets....but these I think they can look at again

Overall I actually give them a 8/10.


----------

